# Art connaiseurs: Beethoven Choral by Furtwängler



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Please, I need some help. I am re-designing the EMI Furtwängler Beethoven symphonies in Digital sleeves and I found this fantastic reference:








I want to know who is the author of the *art picture above*, so I can find his works and use four more of them for the rest of the artworks. I am making my own way to identify the typographies, but I did not know who to ask for the painting. Do you happen to own this LP and read the credits?
Thank you very much.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Believe the artist was William Blake. A familiar illustration, but the attribution is off the top of my head.

Ah yes, "Ancient of Days."


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Alright. The artist of this picture is William Blake, but what other paintings of him would you see more suitable for sets of 1-3, 2-4, 5-7 and 6-8?



KenOC said:


> Believe the artist was William Blake. A familiar illustration, but the attribution is off the top of my head.
> 
> Ah yes, "Ancient of Days."


Thanks for your speed!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A quick search will give lots of pages of his paintings and drawings on the Internet. For instance:

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=William+Blake+Famous+Paintings&FORM=IDMHDL


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck in your endeavor! Anything that keeps Furtwangler out before the public is a good thing.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Ansermet Beethoven LPs - Used Art I*


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Ansermet Beethoven LPs - Used Art II*


































I have found this set as a new Design goal. I'll try to find the right typography for the LPs, but the pictures are crucial.

I found they are the Michelangelo works in the Sixtine Chapel. The only ones I couldn't find were the ones for No.9 and the Nine Symphonies set (in a broader quality than the _ignudo_ 16 available).


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Granate said:


> I am re-designing the EMI Furtwängler Beethoven symphonies in Digital sleeves and I found this fantastic reference:


The desing is very cool. I would use it for the rest of the symphonies (only changing the background color and images). For example:

*Background Color:* i would use light colors with a gradient similar to the yellow of the cover (green, blue, red, grey, black etc.). 
*

Images:* i would use other paintings to give it more variety. (This are the first ones I had in mind. Others can be proposed):

No.3 - Napoleon's portrait, or, the autograph page with the dedication (erased, with the hole)

No.5 - Beethoven's mortuary mask

No.6 - "the rock" by Fragonard, or, Beethoven's portrait in country

No.7 - Portrait of count Moritz von Fries and family


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

^^

Thank you... but I did it in September 2016 already! I put other William Blake works but never found the right typography.


----------

